# Dieb=WoW Schurke?



## Panic.fx (19. Juli 2007)

hi,

ich habe mir heute lotro geholt und bin noch sehr unschlüssig welche klasse ich nun nehmen soll (kann im moment noch nicht spielen weil ich das update erst downloaden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

als wow spieler vergleiche auch ich natürlich sehr viel zwischen den beiden spielen und so auch in der klassen wahl...auch in wow wollte ich schon öfter einen schurken anfangen (bin mage) und nun hätte ich diese gelegenheit vielleicht in lotro. ich habe auch schon diverse artikel über diebe gelesen aber kann mir darunter nichts anderes vorstellen als einen schurken. könnte mir vielleicht jemand den unterschied zwischen einem wow und einem lotro schurken (dieb) erklären bzw. habt ihr gute erfahrungen mit dieben? und ist ein dieb wenn er "in den schatten schlüpft" wirklich unsichtbar? würdet ihr mir vielleicht sogar eine andere klasse empfehlen?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem problem helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Panic.fx


----------



## Aurengur (19. Juli 2007)

In meiner Signatur findest du einen Link zur Deutschen Bedienungsanleitung von HDRO....

Kein Zwang, runterladen und dann kennst den Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (19. Juli 2007)

ich glaube er meint auch vom spielen her, was da die Unterschiede sind. Klar, nachlesen kann man immer, da hat man es da ganz technisch wie die Klasse aussieht. Aber wie sie zu spielen ist, was besonders schön an der Klasse zu spielen ist, was vielleicht der Nachteil dabei ist usw, das steht in keiner Bedienungsanleitung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (19. Juli 2007)

... Aber das wäre klüger, wenn er es selbst herausfindet, anstatt zu fragen, einfach um neutral zu bleiben, außerdem sieht er aufgrund der Beschreibung in der Bedienungsanleitung sehr wohl, wei die Charaktere gestrickt sind, wenn er schon erfahrung bei WoW gesammelt hat.


----------



## Panic.fx (19. Juli 2007)

danke für den link aber ich hab das handbuch schon gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die beschreibung des diebes erinnert mich eben genau an einen wow schurken, daher ist meine frage ob ein großer unterschied zwischen ihnen besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (19. Juli 2007)

Ja, bei WoW ist der Schurke Damagedealer, bei HDRO ist er es nicht, denn dort ist er der Auslöser der Gruppenmanöver.


----------



## Panic.fx (19. Juli 2007)

ah gut zu wissen danke. aber nur weil er kein dd ist heisst das nicht das er schwach ist oder?


----------



## Aurengur (19. Juli 2007)

Das sagt ja auch keiner...
Jede klasse hat seine Vorzüge. Ich persönlich spiele keinen Schurken bei HDRO, sondern einen Wächter bzw. eine Bardin.

Geschickt wäre es wirklich, wenn du dir mal einen Buddykey organisierst, und einfach mal testest, ob der Schurke was für dich ist.


----------



## Panic.fx (19. Juli 2007)

ich hab schon nen account aber das update hat 4 std gedauert zum downloaden und die aktualisierung dauert mittlerweile auch schon eine stunde! -.-


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2007)

Wenn Du zu den Leuten gehörst die feucht im Schritt werden wenn sie laut per "BÄM!" ihre Crits verkünden - greif zum Jäger oder Waffenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondo (24. Juli 2007)

Ich spiele selbst einen Schurken, er ist aber im Gegensatz zu WOW wie schon erwähnt kein DD sondern ein supporter. Solo komm ich trotzdem bestens mit dem Schurken klar (von gelegentlichem Kraftmangel mal abgesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Was dir am ehesten zusagt kannst du sowieso nur durch ausprobieren herausfinden.

So long, viel Spass in Mittelerde


----------



## Oedel (12. November 2007)

Ich habe beides Angefangen wie immer ist Wahl eines Chars Geschmackssache!

Ich habe nen SChurken getestet und nen Wm der Wm hat mir mehr gelegen manchmal nervt nur in den unteren Lvln der Bodypull der oft schief geht!


----------



## Kulunki (13. November 2007)

ASlso ich kann dazuz sagen ich geh nicht mehr ohne Schurken in größere Inis, erstmal sehr entspannt so geplante Gefährtenmanöver und wenn du mal mit 2 Schurken gespielt hast, is gigantisch das monster kriegt mehr schaden steht mal wieder ein paar sekunden rum, haut patzer raus, wird langsamer immer passiert was anderes is echt super

Jeder sollte einen Schurken haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss
Kulunki
Barde
Maiar


----------



## Meculer (26. April 2009)

> Jeder sollte einen Schurken haben


  Oh nein! bitte nich, ich mag es nich wenn auf dem Server auf dem man spielt man alle 3 meter seine eigene Klasse antrifft sowas ist doof, vorallem weil man dann keine normale Gruppe mehr zusammen bekommt .....bestes beispiel ist im moment WoW-> Stichwort: "Todesritter"


----------



## Uruk Muklak (28. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du zu den Leuten gehörst die feucht im Schritt werden wenn sie laut per "BÄM!" ihre Crits verkünden - greif zum Jäger oder Waffenmeister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nochmal zu dem alten Beitrag hier: Die sind für mich die Nervensägen Nr.1, die BÄM Schreier!


----------

